# Blocked Tear Duct



## Davey Jones (Apr 5, 2014)

Ive had 2 cataracts surgeries one last year,right eye, and the left eye was done 1 month ago.
Now the left eye had begin tearing about a week ago and the doc says the duct may be blocked but not sure.
Now today the right eye started tearing.
Will call the doc on Monday ,again,to tell him about this right eye.
Two blocked ducts after 2 cataract surgery within 1 year????
Something just not right here,ya think?

(the kids think Im crying over something)


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

My mom never had the surgery but had blocked tear ducts.  That was way back in the early sixties and don't know what was done to help her...


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 5, 2014)

Ill find out this Monday when I see the eye doc,he better have some good answers or Ill talk to somebody else not in the medical profession.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 5, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that Davey, I can't even handle an eyelash in my eye  Keep us posted k? Denise


----------



## Ina (Apr 5, 2014)

Davey, Sorry your having trouble with your eyes, but I think I've heard that can be fixed now days. I will be sending good thoughts and blessings your way. :encouragement:


----------



## Raven (Apr 6, 2014)

Davey, I have had a blocked tear duct in my left eye twice.  First time was  two years ago and  it
happened again about seven months ago.  My family doctor told me to use more drops but that only made
my eye water more.  I got an appointment with my optometrist and she knew right away what was wrong 
and used something to unblock it after numbing my eye.  
I didn't hurt and was a relief to have the watering stopped but I had to go back and have it done over after
about a year and a half.
Good luck and I hope an optometrist can help you too.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 6, 2014)

Raven said:


> Davey, I have had a blocked tear duct in my left eye twice. First time was two years ago and it
> happened again about seven months ago. My family doctor told me to use more drops but that only made
> my eye water more. I got an appointment with my optometrist and she knew right away what was wrong
> and used something to unblock it after numbing my eye.
> ...




Thanks, an optometrist is something to check out.


----------

